# Engine stand.



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chris90 said:


> Heya.
> 
> Has any one got any plans on how to make a engine stand? either out of metal or wood
> 
> ...


Honestly, if I were you I'd head to Harbor Freight & buy one.

Or are you just wanting to build it yourself, for the sake of building it?


----------



## chris90 (Apr 29, 2012)

Heya. 

I am in the uk and there is no harbor freight here. Engine stands are expensive in the uk so was trying to look for the cheapest option. 

As I am a student the cheaper the beater but I still want it to work. 

May have to just save up 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chris90 said:


> Heya.
> 
> I am in the uk and there is no harbor freight here. Engine stands are expensive in the uk so was trying to look for the cheapest option.
> 
> ...


Oh, okay.

Is there any possibility you can get ahold of a used one? 

Also, though they may not be available over there, there are rental stores here that loan out engine stands.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check Craigs list for a used one.


----------



## chris90 (Apr 29, 2012)

Heya

Thanks for the response Craig's list doesn't have any but will keep looking. 

The borrowing the stand would be ok if I was only doing a quick job however I am doing a very long classic car re-build and only at weekends lol 

Kind regards 

Chris


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you need it to simply hold the block off the ground? Do you need it to wheel around? Do you need it to hold the block in the air and rotate to work on it? Lots of options here....

DM


----------



## chris90 (Apr 29, 2012)

Heya 

If I am totally honest I have no idea. This is the first time I have ever had a project and had need of a stand. 

Any ideas lol. 

Kind regards 

Chris


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Your needs determine how it is designed. 
I made a roll-around one years ago with 4 bolts/washers/nuts, 4 2x4 pieces and 4 casters.

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not to steal any thunder from DM, as he has you headed in the right direction, but since you said you have no idea, I will try to expand a bit. I have used anything from a professional grade engine stand to something akin to milk crates for engine stands, all depending on what I was doing. If the engine runs, and you simply want to clean it up, maybe remove and clean the intake manifold, check out the distributor, etc., all that you need is a basic dolly of the proper capacity, with some blocking of the proper size to keep the engine relatively level, and a few blocks to keep it from rolling off on your toes. That's something that I might refer to as "milk crates", although I have literally used those on a few ocassions. If you intend to completely disassemble the engine, remove the cam, crank, pistons, etc., that's all well and good, but reassembling it is sometimes not all that easy working from the bottom, so you use a legitimate engine stand in order to be able to roll it over and see what you are doing. This is particularly important if it's something really classic, say with babbet bearings. But then you might be getting into more than you have enough other equipment to handle, so would you do it all yourself, or would you hire that part out, in which case you might be back to just needing to be able to remove the upper end hardware, in which the crates may work? And there's that big block 426 cubic inch hemi thing versus say an Offenhauser or spitfire engine; a big difference in what is actually needed in muscling around thumping Detroit iron versus high torque smaller displacement Euro engines. A lot of options, but it comes down to what you are working on, how much work it needs, and how much you will actually do yourself. If you are going to take it to a shop for the major work, the main thing that you need is a means to lift it onto a truck or trailer, But if you are going to do all of that yourself, you need to also consider torque and other specialty wrenches, micrometers, ring compressors, plastigauge, etc., as well as your skill level with the various tasks.


----------



## chris90 (Apr 29, 2012)

Heya 

Thanks you for the reply. I background on what I am doing and what my skills are. 

I am have to projects a classic kit car that I am building however I have no engine for that yet and a old gsxr engine that I was going to restore (this does not run) 

My skill set I am currently at college learning to be an aeronautical engineer. So am fairly confident with my abilities. Regarding the tools I am currently building my tools up as I will need them in my career so have most of the specialised tooling.

I am however trying my hardest not to have to pay for a stand as I will have no need for it in my career and my fiancé will hit the roof if I buy another tool that is not for my future job lol 

By the sound of it I may need to just bite the bullet and buy a proper one though as by your descriptions of types I will probably need the heavy duty version in stead of the milk crates 

Kind regards 

Chris


----------

